# Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 8/19)



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

So I have been meaning to redo this tank for quite a while. It was looking less than perfect and was really not living room worthy in my opinion. Finally had time to start working on it, so here we go.

First, cleaned everything out of it:









Next was to deal with the background issue. I decided to go with cork paneling as I want to have this tank be lush with growth with many ferns, epiphytes, odd bromeliad sp., orchids, etc. This cork panel is an autoclaved granulated and compressed cork product, it is only about an inch thick so it doesnt take up much space, can be cut to size and is easily siliconed on. It is also great for mounting plants on, and they seem to do extremely well. I pieced it together using a bunch of leftovers from other projects, in the end it will be covered in plants so it wont really matter.









Now the false bottom. I am doing a false bottom because if I ever have to move it, would like it to be as light as possible. Having moved it in the past, I learned my lesson on making it light. I use some pieces of PVC that I cut to hold up the egg crate. It is all siliconed down so again, if I have to move it, everything stays in place. Top and bottom of each piece is siliconed so that it is stuck to the tank and the egg crate.

















The egg crate was cut to allow a stream in the center so that I can have some aquatic plants and probably some cherry shrimp in the stream section.









Now the egg crate is covered with weed barrier so that nothing falls down into that area.









Next few steps are combined. I used sandstone to do the banks of the stream. I like the color, plants can grow over it, as well as moss. I also used growstones in the false bottom along the glass. Because it is a show tank, I like to be able to see everything and then when people come over, it is easier to explain things when they can see it. Around the edges I also use sphagnum moss because again being a show tank I dont want to see the weed barrier fabric on the glass.

























Next is substrate. I used ABG, which is what I use in all of my tanks. It doesnt get compressed, plants do well in it, and it drains very well. Each side is sloped up slightly to simulate the banks of a stream.









And the last step I have made it to, is the cork tubes. This will give me quite a bit of area to mount plants as well as lots of areas for my frogs to climb, hide, perch, etc. 









Hopefully plants will come yet this week or this weekend. I have some picked out, but have a lot more yet to decide on, and then a lot of work to do mounting all of them, etc. Feel free to post with questions, would be more than glad to answer any you may have.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Dude, this is going to be awesome. I've been thinking about tearing down one of my 40g breeder verts to do a horizontal tank like this for either some terribilis or galacs. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking great so far, i did notice one thing though but it may be too late to do anything about it at this point but i didnt see if you notched the pvc at all to allow water to escape. I dont think it would be too big of a problem but it water gets caught inside the pvc it may get stagnant. Otherwise everything looks great.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

I honestly dont think notching out the pvc is a necessity. It a bit overkill IMO. It's really not that much water and if it was that anaerobic theres still enough gas exchange that it wouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

They are not notched. I had them likes this previously in the same tank and didnt have an issue.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Curious, does the cork background break down pretty quick?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Looking great. I like all the cork rounds, they give it a very unique look. The stream is nicely done as well. What size tank is this? What are you planning on putting in there?

I was going to ask the same thing about notching the PVC, but if that works for you then it works for me!


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Looks good. I like the stream banks. what did you use to keep the rocks in place?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Are you going to have a pump?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Diggin' it! Very swamp like


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



sdlyager said:


> Curious, does the cork background break down pretty quick?


Nope, it holds up extremely well. I have it in several other tanks and some even under water and no issues with it breaking down, or rotting. Works just like cork bark for the most part, just doesnt require all the great stuff and other work associated with virgin cork bark.



Shinosuke said:


> Looking great. I like all the cork rounds, they give it a very unique look. The stream is nicely done as well. What size tank is this? What are you planning on putting in there?
> 
> I was going to ask the same thing about notching the PVC, but if that works for you then it works for me!


Its a 125g tall, 4feet long, 3 feet tall.
Going to be a group of D. leuc. 'Green Foot' going in there. They were in there before and are a great display animal, get to hear them call, they are always out, and just very bright frogs that are great for people who dont appreciate tiny thumbnails, etc.



isoletes said:


> Looks good. I like the stream banks. what did you use to keep the rocks in place?


All of the rocks are just wedged into each other really well. Being sandstone, it is very easy to chip them and make them fit just how you want so that the friction of them against each other pretty much locks them in place. I also plan on having plants growing all along both banks, as well as in the water itself, so I want the ability to slightly move them around to get plants into the cracks.



JaredJ said:


> Are you going to have a pump?


Nope, no pump. I have several other tanks with water features with just standing water and I have no issue with them, even find tadpoles in them from time to time. Pumps just lead to extra un-necessary issues IMO a lot of times. Things get jammed in them, they just stop working, etc. and there is never an easy way to get to them to service them or replace them.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



therizman2 said:


> Nope, no pump. I have several other tanks with water features with just standing water and I have no issue with them, even find tadpoles in them from time to time. Pumps just lead to extra un-necessary issues IMO a lot of times. Things get jammed in them, they just stop working, etc. and there is never an easy way to get to them to service them or replace them.


I agree. It's just one more thing to have to keep bothering the frogs to play with a pump.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Hi Mike, very excited you see you put this together ! I've been wanting to see one of your tanks. It already looks amazing!


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

It's looking awesome!

The old one was totally amazing too, though... 

Still putting leucs back in?


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

looking great, can't wait to see this thing filled in.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



Duff said:


> Hi Mike, very excited you see you put this together ! I've been wanting to see one of your tanks. It already looks amazing!


Well I hope you like what you see when its done Duff! Your last tank looked very nice last I saw it!



brinkerh420 said:


> It's looking awesome!
> 
> The old one was totally amazing too, though...
> 
> Still putting leucs back in?


Yep, lecus are going back in it. They are great for a display tank, can always find several of them out, bright colors, and they call pretty frequently.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Subscribed and watching!

Looking great so far! I'm kinda partial to the display tank for Leucs.

-Chris

P.S.-I'll try giving you a call or email soon.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



therizman2 said:


>



When you did the streambank with this sandstone, did you silicone them in place or just stack them?

Also, what are you doing for a top?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



JaredJ said:


> When you did the streambank with this sandstone, did you silicone them in place or just stack them?
> 
> Also, what are you doing for a top?


They are just stacked on each other, and sort of wedged into each other. As I was placing them I would chip them a little and such to make them fit together pretty tightly. I also plan on having plants in all of the crevices of them, and by the time all the roots grow in, etc, they will pretty much be locked in place. In the past siliconing sandstone never worked very well for me since it is such a soft rock.

The top of the tank is glass with some sections of screen for ventilation.

Updated pic with some of the planting done to come later today.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



therizman2 said:


> Updated pic with some of the planting done to come later today.


Wooohoooo


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Ok, here is an update, planting is probably about half way done at this point:

Full Tank shot:









Orchid in bloom already!









Nautilocalyx forgettii... I LOVE this plant:









Ficus sp. Panama - going to have quite a bit of this and oak leaf scattered about in this tank:









Poaceae sp. - for those of you that are FB friends with me, this is the cousin to the other one that I posted the other day that stays greener without the red blushing or variegation:









Obviously there are lots of other plants, just a few highlights of some that I really light and most may not have seen before. When I get the whole tank done I will make a complete list of what all went into it for any of you who are plant freaks like me!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Looks freaking awesome! That water looks like its asking for tads already.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Is your intention to raise the tads right in the breeding/display viv? Or are you just suggesting that it "happens" sometimes by accident? I thought everybody was super set on pulling tads, if not eggs, the second they appear? I think the idea of building a tank that can comfortably house the entire cycle is a fascinating idea... 

Regardless, the tank is looking awesome! I've never seen a water feature running straight through the middle of the tank, I cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

I don't think his intent was to raise tads like this, he stated that he has tanks with water features like this and finds tads in the water.

Personally, I think if you can leave tads in the environment they were laid in it's better but I understand that you get more of a hatch rate if you pull them to a controlled area. I mean, with competition for food and tads eating each other 30 eggs could quickly turn to 10 but it's awesome to see them come out of the water on their own.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



cyck22 said:


> Is your intention to raise the tads right in the breeding/display viv? Or are you just suggesting that it "happens" sometimes by accident? I thought everybody was super set on pulling tads, if not eggs, the second they appear? I think the idea of building a tank that can comfortably house the entire cycle is a fascinating idea...
> 
> Regardless, the tank is looking awesome! I've never seen a water feature running straight through the middle of the tank, I cant wait to see more pictures.


As Jared mentioned, I am not planning on having these breed in their tank. Leucs are notorious for being egg eaters, sometimes even within hours of the eggs being laid, and since I have a group of 9 of them, it is almost inevitable. So, I do plan on pulling eggs, however if they do somehow hide a clutch and they deposit tads, Id just let them grow in there.

I have other tanks if you search back in my threads of tanks I have done for Anthonyi and I let their eggs develop in the tank and let them drop the tads off in the water. Their water features are a bit larger than this one though.

As far as everyone pulling, most people pull to get more to develop. If you dont pull, sometimes the parents cull things on their own. If you arent as worried about how many tadpoles/froglets you get, some people will just put small water dishes and let the parents deposit on their own.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

MIke, I love this tank!!! It's coming together very nicely. I really like the muted tones of the cork panel background. IMO it really makes the plants "pop" I'm sure the frogs will stand out like beacons as well.

In your first post you mention "Growstones" I've never heard of these, could you elaborate on what they are?
I must admit I got a chuckle when you said you were waiting on plants and hoping they would come in soon. It was funny coming from a plant guy, now you know how the rest of us feel anxiously awaiting plant orders to be delivered lol.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Very nice! Love that water section!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

Looking very nice Mike!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> MIke, I love this tank!!! It's coming together very nicely. I really like the muted tones of the cork panel background. IMO it really makes the plants "pop" I'm sure the frogs will stand out like beacons as well.
> 
> In your first post you mention "Growstones" I've never heard of these, could you elaborate on what they are?
> I must admit I got a chuckle when you said you were waiting on plants and hoping they would come in soon. It was funny coming from a plant guy, now you know how the rest of us feel anxiously awaiting plant orders to be delivered lol.


Growstones are what I would call the next generation of hydroton. The one picture shows them pretty well. I would compare their texture to that of lava rock. They are actually made from recycled glass, thus making them a much better option that is environmentally friendly. They are also MUCH lighter. A bag of similar size to a 50L bag can be picked up just a couple of fingers. I could not believe how light it actually was when I picked it up from my local hydro shop. The brand name on them also is Growstones, Black Jungle sells them as Feather Rock, and I am guessing other sponsors will soon carry them as well after the issues with Hydroton. 

The one thing I will say is that if you dont have rough callused hands, you will want to wear gloves. Even having pretty rough hands from doing landscape work, I could feel a lot of rough edges on them. Nothing that is going to cut you or anything like that, just very rough feeling for lack of a better description.

The one other major benefit is they dont wick any water and dont change the pH of water, etc.

They do come in a few sizes, make sure you get one of the larger ones, otherwise I know they do offer one that is the size of basically pebbles. 

And yes, waiting on plants can be painful for someone like me. They are all now here though, just a matter of getting them all planted/mounted to get this tank finished up!



eos said:


> Very nice! Love that water section!


Thank you!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



kitcolebay said:


> Looking very nice Mike!


Thank you Chris! Hopefully inspiring you for another big tank!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



therizman2 said:


> Thank you Chris! Hopefully inspiring you for another big tank!


I've already got the next build planned out and I'm very excited to get started on it! I have the "canvas", I just can't afford to buy the "paint". Unfortunately, the year I get started in this hobby happens to be about the tightest year I've had financially in a very long time!
In about a month or so, I should acquire the use of my garage again. When that happens, I can at least set it up in a work area and get started on the little things. Also, when the time comes to make the first material orders, then you are on my list to contact(already sent you an email a few weeks ago).
In the meantime, I keep trying to ed-u-ma-cate myself and drool all over threads like yours with big new builds!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> MIke, I love this tank!!! It's coming together very nicely. I really like the muted tones of the cork panel background. IMO it really makes the plants "pop" I'm sure the frogs will stand out like beacons as well.
> 
> In your first post you mention "Growstones" I've never heard of these, could you elaborate on what they are?
> I must admit I got a chuckle when you said you were waiting on plants and hoping they would come in soon. It was funny coming from a plant guy, now you know how the rest of us feel anxiously awaiting plant orders to be delivered lol.


Growstones are better than Hydroton
Growstone Hydroponic Substrate | Growstone problem is finding the stuff


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*

It is now about 95% done and just need to wait on the plants to grow in a bit. The last bit will just be adding a few things here and there, but with school and work I wont have much more time in the near future to spend. Lighting right now is HO T5, but I have LEDs on order that should be here later this week.

Full tank shot:









One of the many leucs:


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Very nice Mike!


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

An inspiration.....


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



kitcolebay said:


> Very nice Mike!


Thanks!



tfox799947 said:


> An inspiration.....


Now if only I could make the plants grow faster, and all come into bloom at the same time!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

looks very nice.


----------



## Leuc_8063 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Is the stream sealed off on its own? I know the rocks are just wedged in, but is there a barrier behind the rocks, or is the water in the false floor the water in the stream? I've been put off by the complexity of a water feature with filters/pumps/etc and the failing of equipment, then was looking for waterless ideas, then came across this and like the simplistic water feature. Sorry if this is a dumb question, I registered just to ask this question. Researching like crazy and trying to gather everything I need to start up my 180 gallon tank.

Also, I sent an email to the contact email on the website in your sig, do you check those?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



skanderson said:


> looks very nice.


Thank you! Would love to see more of your tanks too!



kylerogowski said:


> Is the stream sealed off on its own? I know the rocks are just wedged in, but is there a barrier behind the rocks, or is the water in the false floor the water in the stream? I've been put off by the complexity of a water feature with filters/pumps/etc and the failing of equipment, then was looking for waterless ideas, then came across this and like the simplistic water feature. Sorry if this is a dumb question, I registered just to ask this question. Researching like crazy and trying to gather everything I need to start up my 180 gallon tank.
> 
> Also, I sent an email to the contact email on the website in your sig, do you check those?


The stream is all part of the false bottom. The egg crate is covered with landscape fabric though so frogs are not able to get behind it if they found there way there somehow. So yes, there is a barrier behind them. This is definitely one of the more simplistic ways to do a water feature, and what I prefer to have in my larger tanks now. No dumb questions here!

And yes, I am actually replying to yours right now!


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

The revamped tank is looking great! The layered, overgrown cork tubes give it really nice depth. Your green foots are going to love it in there. I also like the natural look of the stream in the middle of the tank. I'm actually just made a similar sandstone water feature in the Exo I got from you. One question I have is what are you going to have growing on the cork background? 
- Kaldis


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



grantska said:


> The revamped tank is looking great! The layered, overgrown cork tubes give it really nice depth. Your green foots are going to love it in there. I also like the natural look of the stream in the middle of the tank. I'm actually just made a similar sandstone water feature in the Exo I got from you. One question I have is what are you going to have growing on the cork background?
> - Kaldis


I actually have vines in there, they are just small so you cant see them very well yet. I have both of the non-cissus cissus species from Chuck in Hawaii, I have a couple syngoniums and anthriums that climb well, and oak leaf and panama ficus. I also have a few different epiphytic ferns I am working on getting established in there, as well as a couple different rhaphidora species to climb up the back. Theres a few others too that are NO ID Philos. I am guessing it will take 6ish months to get it looking good, and probably a year before it is fully covered and looks jungle-ish, but the wait will be worth it in the end.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank*



kitcolebay said:


> I've already got the next build planned out and I'm very excited to get started on it! I have the "canvas", I just can't afford to buy the "paint". Unfortunately, the year I get started in this hobby happens to be about the tightest year I've had financially in a very long time!
> In about a month or so, I should acquire the use of my garage again. When that happens, I can at least set it up in a work area and get started on the little things. Also, when the time comes to make the first material orders, then you are on my list to contact(already sent you an email a few weeks ago).
> In the meantime, I keep trying to ed-u-ma-cate myself and drool all over threads like yours with big new builds!


I feel your pain brother, this year has sucked.

Tank is looking sweet though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Absolutely gorgeous! 

Regarding PVC notches, I just put the end down with the raised writing on it. That gives a little room for exchange. On the ones I forgot to do this, I've never noticed any problems.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

looks really natural I love it


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Hey Mike beautiful tank, I'm about to start my first tank and was wondering if you could help explain how you made your water feature?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



tongo said:


> Hey Mike beautiful tank, I'm about to start my first tank and was wondering if you could help explain how you made your water feature?


It is really the simplest way to do it. The water level is uniform across the bottom of the tank (thus why I put in the false bottom). Then using the egg crate, I made an outline of it, and then covered the egg crate with weed/landscape fabric. After that I just lined both sides sandstone that I chipped so that they all locked together on their own pretty well. 

That is really all there is to it. I am still yet to add sand to the bottom for effect, but will be soon, probably after NARBC when I have some more time to finish up the last few things with the tank. 

Overall, really no reason to use pumps in tanks. In the end they just create more headaches than they are worth, and I have several tanks setup this way, without the water really moving and I have no issue and actually have frogs depositing tadpoles in other tanks with this similar setup.

If you have more questions, feel free to post or PM me, could make a "stunning" MS Paint drawing, or take more pics.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

I've been really busy, so just now reading this thread.... How do you keep the water from becoming nasty...won't it start smelling like a swamp? Love the concept though, and frees up so much more room...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



Judy S said:


> I've been really busy, so just now reading this thread.... How do you keep the water from becoming nasty...won't it start smelling like a swamp? Love the concept though, and frees up so much more room...


I have several tanks setup this way and have had no issue with the water smelling. The frogs are in and out of it and seem to enjoy the fact that it is there. I also have a few small cherry shrimp in there to keep things tidy and a couple small fish. I think with the misting going off, and frogs in and out of it, and the shrimp in it, it stays fresh enough for everyone to be happy. I know plant roots are making their way down to it as well, so they will be a natural filter to take anything out that could typically make it smell.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

May have missed it but how often are you having to do water changes on a tank like this?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



shibbyplustax said:


> May have missed it but how often are you having to do water changes on a tank like this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Two or three times a year is all. Everything seems to be fine without though too. Usually when I do it is to try to get duckweed out, or so that I can catch frogs, etc. Water quality really seems to stay just fine, I would guess the plant roots getting to the water naturally filters out a lot of the minerals that could naturally build up. I always fill it with RO water as well which eliminates introducing many chemicals or excess nutrients.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

I love the tank Mike... Do you have any new pics of the tank with the led's you had ordered. I might upgrade down the road from HO T5's and have been wanting to see some led's on a bigger tank. 

-Josh


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



JoshsDragonz said:


> I love the tank Mike... Do you have any new pics of the tank with the led's you had ordered. I might upgrade down the road from HO T5's and have been wanting to see some led's on a bigger tank.
> 
> -Josh


I will post new pics of the tank next week at some point. Things are just starting to show some growth and I am going to try to get an updated pic posted once a month or so.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*



therizman2 said:


> I will post new pics of the tank next week at some point. Things are just starting to show some growth and I am going to try to get an updated pic posted once a month or so.


Hell, Mike, grab a helping hand or two and load that bad boy up to display at your booth in Tinley! 

That'll gather a crowd in a hurry! (Then, we can all get a good look at it!)

-Chris


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Updated shot of it... pretty happy overall, still some things I want to change. Has LED spot lights on it, but due to the canopy, I cant get them up as high as Id like so I think I might add some supplemental lighting soon.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks awesome! Thanks for the update.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

hi ~Mike, great tank indeed..i went through the thread but might have missed it: what lighting are you using? you mentioned LEDs? 
thanks Nick


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Redoing my living room display tank (Updated 9/18)*

Right now I have four LED spotlights on it (basically LED floodlights). I am thinking I am going to add either a couple Jungle Dawns 13ws or maybe some of the new Grow and Glows... will try each and see how I like them. There are just a couple areas that are getting a little less light than I would like.

I forgot to add, that they are breeding in this tank now. Finally started laying this year. Serious egg eating though, I have to get the eggs the same day or the next or else they are typically all gone. Have a couple dozen good tads so far though and more eggs almost every week!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! The only thing I desire is a larger/HQ photo to see the details better 

aaaand subscribed


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ill try to get some detailed pics of some things I really like in it and post a high res photo if I can figure out how...


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

What brand led lights are they , thinking about going that route now instead of flourescent ??


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Frogman8 said:


> What brand led lights are they , thinking about going that route now instead of flourescent ??


All of my LEDs from from Todd at LightYourReptiles (and I sell all of them on my site Glass Box Tropicals - Terrarium Plants, Poison Dart Frogs, Terrarium Supplies and Micro Feeders)

He is not selling the spots I am using on this tank anymore, they are cost prohibitive for most people to use. The new Grow and Glow lights that he offers are quite nice though, and TONS of people are use the 13w Jungle Dawns.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks DAMN good Mike! 

-Chris


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

kitcolebay said:


> Looks DAMN good Mike!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris! Now you just need to make it up to see it in person!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm hoping Mike! As you probably know, things got a little chaotic around here lately and I'm waiting for life to slowly return to normal. Still maintaining and doing good....I just had to cut back on projects and spending for a little while (I hate behaving! ).

Maybe we'll throw together a little carpool and make the drive up. 

I've opted to scratch my hopes of making it to FrogDay this year. My wife was even sweet enough to tell me I deserved it and I should go. I figured I'd be better off investing the time and money towards things at home still...if I had those things. You making it to FrogDay?

-Chris


----------



## Kadjec (Nov 3, 2012)

Tank look great. It has given me some ideas for my next tank.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks Awesome Mike!


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Mike, the tank looks great! I really like the look of the LED spots.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

kitcolebay said:


> I'm hoping Mike! As you probably know, things got a little chaotic around here lately and I'm waiting for life to slowly return to normal. Still maintaining and doing good....I just had to cut back on projects and spending for a little while (I hate behaving! ).
> 
> Maybe we'll throw together a little carpool and make the drive up.
> 
> ...


Yep, still planning on making it out there for it. Should be fun to meet a lot of the people out on that side of the country, and going to stop at a couple greenhouses I think to check things out.



Kadjec said:


> Tank look great. It has given me some ideas for my next tank.


Thanks and glad it could help you come up with some ideas. My biggest thing I tell people is to just be patient with the plants, when I plant a tank, I plan on at least 6 months, if not a year before I really like how it looks.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Looks Awesome Mike!


Thanks Troy!



JoshsDragonz said:


> Hey Mike, the tank looks great! I really like the look of the LED spots.


Thanks Josh! Yea, I really like them a lot, the only thing I would change is that Id like them maybe 5-6" higher above the tank, but the canopy limits that unfortunately. They definitely give it more of a daylight effect in the tank though and the plants have really responded very well to them, even the epiphytic ferns which typically seem to prefer lower light have really shown a lot of amazing growth!


----------

